# Aluminium Slingshot build #2 ||Danny0663



## Danny0663 (Mar 15, 2011)

Yeeppppp
It has started again,









I've learn't many tips and tricks since my last build, and i will ensure i will not make the mistakes as last time.

Schools about to start and i haven't made one of my aluminium slingshots in a while( won't be able to make these kind of frames during school year. )
So i headed to the local shops and got me a drill press and a couple of drill pieces, which made the process so much easier than my last build.

I drilled 3.5mm pilot holes, and will re-drill the pilot holes with 4.5mm so it will come cleanly off, unlike last time where i got a flat head and hammered the excess aluminium.

Same thickness as last time- 1" (25mm)
Using *Hrawk's* "*Dragon"* design is available here: http://slingshotforum.com/topic/12732-the-dragon/
I'm estimating the total frame weight to be approx 200-300g, which is perfect for me.

If you haven't seen my 1st build, check it out here: http://slingshotforum.com/topic/11503-aluminium-slingshot-build-log-1-danny0663/page__fromsearch__1

Anyhow, *Thanks* to Hrawk for sharing a great design with the forum.

Updates to follow, as always

















*(My cheapo press with the Aluminium plate*)









*(cut-out design glued on and the overal shape has been drilled with pilot hole 3.5mm, 4.5mm to follow)*

'Till next time mates.


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Looking forward to seeing the rest of it!

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## f00by (May 18, 2010)

That's one big piece of alu







I just got a drill press but i dont think it would handle ripping through that!

Good luck







Cant wait to see the end result.

-f00bs


----------



## Knoll (Nov 10, 2011)

Charles said:


> Looking forward to seeing the rest of it!
> 
> Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Gonna be nice. You picked a great design, well worth the effort.


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

I look forward to the shineyness.


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Good job again Danny, Can't wait to see the finished one


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

should be interesting?


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Man I bet that drill press is making things easier !

Few drops of oil in the bit every few holes wouldn't hurt. I know its only aluminium, but it will still help keep that bit sharper for longer.


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

I'm looking forward to seeing it finished Danny, it looks good.


----------



## Danny0663 (Mar 15, 2011)

It should be good, something to keep me busy atleast.

You're right, i should of used cutting fluid. However i didn't think of it at the time as i was to busy thinking of drilling holes


----------



## polecat (May 17, 2011)

dont forget the gloves and the cold water good luck
polecat


----------



## Rapier (May 28, 2011)

Hrawk said:


> Man I bet that drill press is making things easier !
> 
> Few drops of oil in the bit every few holes wouldn't hurt. I know its only aluminium, but it will still help keep that bit sharper for longer.


If you dont have oil or really should be cutting coolant of some kind try dipping ya drill bit in heaviest grade polishing/cutting compound for buffing up car duco. I discovered this trying to drill hard steel one day. had nothing else and it worked in a pinch.
Also after your done sanding ally with various grades of paper or whatever to get it nice n smooth, try a bit of the ol 'silvo' or silver polish on a very *well used green* pot scourer. Not the rough steel scourers but one of them ones you might find stuck on a sponge. Once their *well and truly used* in the kitchen they become soft and fluffy. This takes the 'black' off and turns out like this...









This is an ancient bow string release. A design I copied from a post by a Russian guy that was looking for one to buy on here a little while back. It's made from 12mm ally and took a lot of filing with lil needle files.

Anyway best of luck with that awesome beastie. Really looking forward to seeing it finished, I'm sure it'll come out beautiful.
Cheers


----------



## Danny0663 (Mar 15, 2011)

Well progress is really slow at the moment.
Hammered one side and started cutting.
May have to make my own cold chisel as my current flat head is to wide.










Slowly coming along


----------



## Danny0663 (Mar 15, 2011)

Frame has been chiseled out.
I'm happy to say the frame is around 5% done.



































(a lot of material needs to be filed away... )


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

Regarding drilling lube, I had a friend (sadly passed on) who never used anything but plain tap water with his drill press. He said the purpose of a lube is to cool the drill bit and that water works as well as anything else. He was referring to slow speed precision drilling, not high speed.


----------



## Danny0663 (Mar 15, 2011)

Quick work with the belt sander and the frame is taking it's shape.
The shooting gap will need to be filed by hand.


----------



## Slingkid (Apr 30, 2011)

looking great, coming on faster than the first one.


----------



## francoboy7 (May 14, 2011)

Hey Danny0663, all your Slingshots looking good, this one when finish too, I know it, good work..!!!!!


----------



## Danny0663 (Mar 15, 2011)

FIled the inside and rounded the bottom.
Now getting prepared to round the sides.


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

This is shaping up for an epic win !


----------



## Danny0663 (Mar 15, 2011)

> coming on faster than the first one


Yup! thats for sure. All thanks to power tools.
Thanks for following











> all your Slingshots looking good, this one when finish too, I know it, good work..!!!!!


Thanks i'll try my best.



> epic win


----------



## pop shot (Sep 29, 2011)

That's looking great, Danny. Good step by step coverage


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

Can't wait......


----------



## tokSick (Jan 25, 2012)

Very good work you' re doing... keep going


----------



## cheese (Nov 16, 2011)

shiny!


----------



## Ry-shot (Jul 22, 2011)

awesome !!!!!!!!!! i love these type of things !!!! it will look epic im sure


----------



## Jim Williams (Jul 6, 2011)

WOW, I can't believe I missed this thread Danny! Looking great mate, can't wait to see more pics!


----------



## Danny0663 (Mar 15, 2011)

Thanks for the comments guys,



> I can't believe I missed this thread Danny


Glad you *finally* found it.


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

any more pics of this epic awesomeness ?


----------



## Danny0663 (Mar 15, 2011)

> any more pics of this epic awesomeness ?


Just for you..









Finished filing and rounding.
Ready to sand, 80, 120, 220, 400, 600, 800, 1200, 1500 and then 2000 GRITS......


----------



## Jaxter (Jan 23, 2012)

looking AWESOME


----------



## f00by (May 18, 2010)

Looking spectacular Danny! Keep it up


----------



## Danny0663 (Mar 15, 2011)

Got rid of the deep file marks, using my homemade mop sander all thanks to *Hrawk!*
Made a huge difference in time, saved many hours of hand sanding and painful thumb blisters.

Ready to buy some finer sand paper.



























Used all my old sandpaper,disk and belts. Recycle at it's best!


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

Damn man that was quick !!!

I only gave you the idea about an hour ago


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

I'm sure there's plenty of people here who would love to see a tutorial on how you make the mops


----------



## Knoll (Nov 10, 2011)

Danny0663 said:


> Got rid of the deep file marks, using my homemade mop sander all thanks to *Hrawk!*
> Made a huge difference in time, saved many hours of hand sanding and painful thumb blisters.


Clever, clever, clever.


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

Excellent work Danny! Great one!


----------



## Danny0663 (Mar 15, 2011)

> **** man that was quick !!!


Only because i recieved awesome advice from you









Sanded 120 and 220grits, decided to go with the lanyard hole thinking i will "use" it later lol...
Just a simple brass tube 6mm I.D / 8.5mm O.D


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

can't wait see your new MIRROR


----------



## m2rd (Jan 14, 2010)

Love it .GOOD JOB!

Mike


----------



## XxDollarBillxX (Apr 28, 2011)

nice work buddy


----------



## Danny0663 (Mar 15, 2011)

Thanks eveyone for the generous comments and patience.
It's been around a month since i've started this project, and i'm happy to say i've completed what i started!








I learn't many mistakes during my first project, and this project went along smooth without any problems.

Thanks to *Hrawk* who provided the free "Dragon" design and supplied me with helpful tips and tricks along the process.

It's been fun...







.









*(sanded all the way up to 2000grits now ready for polishing.)*













































( Ready to shoot some paper and feral cans







)


----------



## XxDollarBillxX (Apr 28, 2011)

how did you get that mirror finish

Impressive


----------



## Danny0663 (Mar 15, 2011)

> how did you get that mirror finish


Sanded to 2000grit, lose cotton wheel with blue compound (Final polish)

A buffer and some black compound would of been nice and less time consuming


----------



## Sharkman (Jan 15, 2012)

Looks great Danny. How heavy is it. I know it's aluminum but just curious.


----------



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)

I know what I'm nominating next month !!!

I really like how the slingshot has a better polish to it than the chrome steel balls









Damn Danny, I wish other people your age were willing to make such an effort.


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)




----------



## wombat (Jun 10, 2011)

Hrawk said:


> I know what I'm nominating next month !!!
> 
> I really like how the slingshot has a better polish to it than the chrome steel balls
> 
> ...


yeah I keep forgetting you're just a young whippersnapper!!








your talent and patience is well beyond your age.
well done, looks great! and that little brass insert is a nice touch, if hrawk forgets, i'll definitely nominate you!


----------



## Danny0663 (Mar 15, 2011)

> if hrawk forgets, i'll definitely nominate you!


Thanks!



> How heavy is it. I know it's aluminum but just curious.


Wouldn't have a clue, haven't got any scales..








I would estimate around 300 grams.


----------



## pop shot (Sep 29, 2011)

nice work Danny Boy! great finish!!!


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

fantastic polish . whats your next project ? wood ?


----------



## Knoll (Nov 10, 2011)

e~shot said:


>


----------



## August West (Jan 21, 2012)

Stunning, really cool watching it come together. Chris


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Wow, man, that's amazing!
Great job!


----------



## Henry the Hermit (Jun 2, 2010)

Beautiful, Danny. Perfect polish, great design, just all round fantastic!


----------



## Rapier (May 28, 2011)

Very nice work and with very few tools really. Great job.
Now Hrawks going to have to come up with something pretty special considering his new equipment. He he


----------



## Bob Fionda (Apr 6, 2011)

A piece of art! Bravo Danny!


----------



## Danny0663 (Mar 15, 2011)

> whats your next project ? wood ?


.... in your dreams!


----------



## The Gopher (Aug 25, 2010)

wow is that nice! well done!


----------



## qute10 (Feb 18, 2010)

Outstanding work danny might try and polish up my alu cat, what is this blue compound which you use, is there any thing else available on the highstreet that could approach the sort of finish you have achieved.


----------



## Danny0663 (Mar 15, 2011)

> what is this blue compound which you use


It's a compound made just for soft metals.
"Final polish" i think it was called?

This my recent tutorial on polishing if you wanna check it out -> http://slingshotforum.com/topic/14427-how-to-polish-slingshot-frames/


----------



## Sharkman (Jan 15, 2012)

Awesome job Danny! You got my vote.


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

Dude. I am slack jawed .... you are the man. Broadband.


----------



## cheese (Nov 16, 2011)

awesome..and shiny!!!!


----------



## jskeen (Feb 7, 2011)

That is a righteous job dude. A slingshot that cool deserves a cool lanyard too, since you went to the trouble of putting the hole in it. PM me your address and i'll hook you up.


----------



## The Gopher (Aug 25, 2010)

you've inspired me, I found a 3/4" thick piece of scrap at work that will fir one of my designs. All my tools are packed away right now as i am in the middle of moving but i will be ready to dive into it after the move.


----------



## Danny0663 (Mar 15, 2011)

Thanks guys











> since you went to the trouble of putting the hole in it. PM me your address and i'll hook you up.


Awwwww James! thats to kind of you








How can i refuse such a offer !


----------



## filipino_saltik (Oct 7, 2011)

hard work always pays off. gudjod mate


----------



## WILD BILL (Jan 26, 2012)

Danny0663 said:


> Well progress is really slow at the moment.
> Hammered one side and started cutting.
> May have to make my own cold chisel as my current flat head is to wide.
> 
> ...


A jig saw or band saw would have sure come handy. As much time as you spent on chisel/hammering, the pre-drilled holes would have guided the blade around in minutes.

Beautiful work! I know how much work is involved in project like this.

VERY SHINY!

Bill


----------



## Danny0663 (Mar 15, 2011)

BUMP!








update:



> That is a righteous job dude. A slingshot that cool deserves a cool lanyard too, since you went to the trouble of putting the hole in it. PM me your address and i'll hook you up.


Indeed, James hooked me up alright!
I recieved the package couple of weeks ago and i finally took some pictures of the item(s) he generously sent to me.





































His work is outstanding! he even included one of this ammo pouches and the CL-194 cable lock. Which just makes life a tad easier.









Thanks again James.


----------



## newconvert (Dec 12, 2011)

beautiful catty Danny, its one of the nicest alum frames i have seen.. ever! and Jskeens very nice gift just makes it nicer good on ya Jskeen


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

speechless,not only the work,the pics,the triks. thanks its a pleassure to see ur work


----------

